# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Кованные подставки под цветы

## vt1781

Продаю подставки под цветы - разные:
   1. Башня на 11горшков с кованными лепестками - 2шт. х 250грн
   2. Башня на 7 горшков с кованными лепестками - 2шт. х 200грн
   3. Башня на 5 горшков с кованными лепестками - 1шт. х 180грн
   4. Башня на 15 горшков - 2шт. х 250грн
   5. Башня на 17 маленьких горшков - 3шт х 200грн
Оптом - цена за 10 подставок - 1800грн

----------


## vt1781



----------


## vt1781

Громадяне - к торгу готов

----------


## werteras

где живут и как связаться?

----------


## vt1781

Центр города

----------


## VovaK

как с вами связаться?

----------


## vt1781

Звоните - 0507187799

----------


## Танюшка123

добрый день! скажите у вас есть поставка, которая крепиться на подоконнике и в потолок для фиалок.

----------


## vt1781

Добрый! Нет, у меня все подставки в виде башни. Высота в районе 1,80м. Думаю, что для фиалок то же подойдет, т.к. есть башня для маленьких горшков (17шт). Когда заполнена цветами - очень красиво!

----------


## vt1781

За это время продано 4 шт... Активнее, громадяне, активнее...

----------


## vt1781

up

----------


## Оксана_07

:smileflag:

----------


## vt1781

В честь майских праздников - SALE!!!

----------


## vt1781

на указанные цены - минус 20%

----------


## Vitala WRX

обмен ? http://odessa.od.slando.ua/obyavlenie/5-1-usilitel-cav-av-590a-ID6bW6l.html

----------


## vt1781

Нет, спасибо.... Мне просто это не нужно...

----------


## vt1781

up

----------


## vt1781

Покупаем подставки, гривна падает - мои цены стабильны!

----------


## vt1781

Граждане! Я приехал! Подставки всё еще продаются - цены прежние!

----------


## Алена***

Добрый день! мне бы на 7 горшков башенку. на Таирова случайно не привезёте?

----------


## vt1781

Алена, актуально еще?

----------


## vt1781

Осталось совсем немного - желающим надо бы поторопиться!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.11.2014 в 16:21 ----------

Остались в наличии подставки:  1) на 15 горшков высота 185см - 2 шт по 420грн;
                                              2) на 11 горшков высота 210см - 1шт - 370грн; 
                                              3) на 7 горшков - высота 180см - 1шт - 350грн; 
                                              4) на 18 маленьких горшков (фиалки, кактусы) - высота 185см - 3шт по 400грн.

----------

